# Number Plate Sticky Tape Removal



## jbk (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry guys really not sure if this is the right forum for this but nothing seemed to fit properly for this query. I need to cleanly without damage remove teh sticky tape from teh bodywork that was holding the number plates on. Pulled the no plates off and the foam like sticky tape has remained well stuck and attached to teh bodywork. Any ideas on how best to remove it? I don't have a heat gun so any other suggestions would be best, however if thats the only way i'll get my hands on one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

AG Tar and Glue mate is the easiest method :thumb:


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

razor blade. wet the foam and slide it down behind it


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

any sort of heat will help, sunlight, worklight, hair dryer etc, and any of the tar removers......


----------



## jbk (Aug 10, 2008)

excuse my ignorance, i don't know what you mean by tar and glue though?


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

As a quick and cheap alternative to tar and glue removers, use WD40.

WD30 can be had for pennies and does a very good job of removing the sticky stuff from numberplate pads. Had to do this with my VXR as the supplying dealer of the new car (drive vauxhall)stuck them on, but when i bought it from Evans Halshaw vauxhall, they'd screwed theirs in leaving the sticky pads underneath and showing too !



jbk said:


> excuse my ignorance, i don't know what you mean by tar and glue though?


he's referring to a product from Autoglym called Tar and Glue Remover. Its good at disolving sticky things like tar, glue and number plate sticky pads


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_195697_langId_-1_categoryId_123039


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> AG Tar and Glue mate is the easiest method :thumb:


+1 AG Tar and Glue Remover.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

another one for tar and glue but if you leave them they do stop the numberplate vibrating especially if you got a loud stereo!


----------



## jbk (Aug 10, 2008)

aha, thanks guys, v helpful indeed.. 40 hrs into the paint correction and full detail of my lambo, will get some pics up at some point.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

WD40 and Hair dryer .........:thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

+1 for WD40, is there no limit to how usefull this stuff can be??


----------

